# Al's Jungle Park Test'nTunes 2/1 and 2/8/12



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I will have an open track for test and tune/practice from 7-9ish PM on 2/1 and 2/8/12. Bring your own pancakes! Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test n tune*

me and russ will be there:tongue:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test n tune*

it was a good test n tune we had 3 of us there honda27 / russ and jeff ty al see u fri :thumbsup:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Oops*

Sorry I missed it, I truly need a test and tune practice.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Test 'NTune*

Thanks Al for the test N Tune,


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Always fun finding more speed:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test tune*

only 3 days til test tune see u there


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Tune up Time*

Look forward to tuning up my cars, time to improve on my times, look out Darrell,:wave: lol


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test n tune*

ill be there zoom we go


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help Al, look out darrell, lol:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the test session Al the cuda is ready to be raced look out boys.
Ok maybe a little bit more tweaking.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the Test N Tune


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You're welcome, guys. They have been productive and fun. I'll try to schedule more in the coming weeks. keep an eye on this board. Al


----------

